# SUNN O))) gear chart! CHECK OUT!



## thedarkoceans (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys! i found this around tha interwebz.

Sunn O))) gear chart,simply MAD.









it is some weird kind of "tour specs" 

TDO.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 3, 2012)

They seem to really like those Marshall cabs meanwhile. First time I saw them, there were Sunn and Orange cabs only if i remember correctly (Wasn't so sober that evening. :-/ ), one tour later I saw that rider with Marshall cabs only...now also Hiwatt cabs added.


----------



## Spiff (Feb 3, 2012)

Their audio philosophy reminds me of an interview in a swedish metal magazine (I forgot which band/artist) that said he learnt the colon moves stuff at 3 Hz, so if he could get that kind of frequency through the PA, he could literally make the audience shit themselves


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 3, 2012)

No drummer = room for more cabs.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL`


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2012)

With that setup, I'm surprised the instruments need monitors.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 3, 2012)

needz more cabz


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

This is looks like Slayer's practice rig. Kerry King and Jeff Hanneman always have 24 Marshall cabinets behind each of them... lol...


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 11, 2012)

I wonder if all those cabs are loaded with speakers. I wouldn't be surprised if they were, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> I wonder if all those cabs are loaded with speakers. I wouldn't be surprised if they were, though.



Dude... Its Sunn O)))


----------



## Lon (Feb 11, 2012)

they seriously need a PA for anything besides vocals with this rider? i cannot even begin to comprehend... ah and yes, most expensive air-fare ever


----------



## themike (Feb 11, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> This is looks like Slayer's practice rig. Kerry King and Jeff Hanneman always have 24 Marshall cabinets behind each of them... lol...




Yeah - but only 1 or 2 per guitarist are active


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 11, 2012)

This was posted on a facebook page for sound techs. One guy said that he hated bands like this because he "liked to hear every note, word, and nuance of the guitars and the vocals".

My only though was "LOL you think they have words and notes..."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2012)

Teach him the ways of the Sunn...


----------



## vlover (Feb 11, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> No drummer = room for more cabs.



I like this


----------



## isispelican (Feb 11, 2012)

gotta love em!


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah - but only 1 or 2 per guitarist are active


 
Thats where you're wrong. Slayer is by far one of the loudest bands you'll ever listen to right up in front of the stage. I guarantee you every single cabinet is being driven by an amp. I was employed by Monqui Productions when I was a teenager. I worked the entire load-in, set-up, security and load-out for the Portland Oregon stop of the Reign in Blood tour at the Pine Street Theatre. Kerry and Jeff each had 12 cabinets with a shit ton of racked up Marshall heads plus multiple backup racks of Marshalls. The cabinets were stacked 3 high and it was a bitch to get the highest one up top. Not a single one was a dummy cabinet either. Since then I've seen them 4 more times and each time they have more cabinets. Plus I've seen all the heads in racks on either side of the stage plugged into every single cabinet.


----------



## Lon (Feb 12, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Thats where you're wrong. Slayer is by far one of the loudest bands you'll ever listen to right up in front of the stage. I guarantee you every single cabinet is being driven by an amp. I was employed by Monqui Productions when I was a teenager. I worked the entire load-in, set-up, security and load-out for the Portland Oregon stop of the Reign in Blood tour at the Pine Street Theatre. Kerry and Jeff each had 12 cabinets with a shit ton of racked up Marshall heads plus multiple backup racks of Marshalls. The cabinets were stacked 3 high and it was a bitch to get the highest one up top. Not a single one was a dummy cabinet either. Since then I've seen them 4 more times and each time they have more cabinets. Plus I've seen all the heads in racks on either side of the stage plugged into every single cabinet.


THIS IS MADNESS... madness you say? THIS IS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (imagine the angel of death scream here...)


----------



## themike (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Thats where you're wrong. Slayer is by far one of the loudest bands you'll ever listen to right up in front of the stage. I guarantee you every single cabinet is being driven by an amp. I was employed by Monqui Productions when I was a teenager. I worked the entire load-in, set-up, security and load-out for the Portland Oregon stop of the Reign in Blood tour at the Pine Street Theatre. Kerry and Jeff each had 12 cabinets with a shit ton of racked up Marshall heads plus multiple backup racks of Marshalls. The cabinets were stacked 3 high and it was a bitch to get the highest one up top. Not a single one was a dummy cabinet either. Since then I've seen them 4 more times and each time they have more cabinets. Plus I've seen all the heads in racks on either side of the stage plugged into every single cabinet.



Well I guess I may have worded it wrong, by active I meant 1 or 2 are live in the mix for each guitarist. Slayer uses 6 cabinets live each, the rest of dummies/inactive. Each guy runs 3 heads with 2 cabinets per head.


----------



## revclay (Feb 19, 2012)

thedarkoceans said:


> Hey guys! i found this around tha interwebz.
> 
> Sunn O))) gear chart,simply MAD.
> 
> ...



I think this setup would sound amazing in my studio apartment. My neighbors would love me forever.


----------



## amarshism (Feb 20, 2012)

Four cabs and one head is a back up. Kerrys main Marshall has prototype shiz all over the back. 






I was literally throwing cabs around back stage. They're just shells.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 20, 2012)

edit: double post, whoops


----------



## ry_z (Feb 20, 2012)

They've had even better. 






Eight 4x12s and ten 8x10s, for four people - and they're all on. 

"SUNN is 125dB on stage. SUNN IS VERY LOUD!"


----------

